# Need an answer about divorce summons



## deval85 (Jul 26, 2012)

So, I've been here for a while, and I am still working on getting money so I can fight for my children. The problem is, I am having difficulty in gathering enough money for the initial deposit for my attorney. It's an emotional hell for me right now. It's been suggested that I don't sign the divorce papers.

Is that even possible?

I've been served divorce papers. I have an attorney. I just cannot forward an official response until I have the funds. And representing myself is out of the option - I'd have to drive two hours to get there and money is not that great at this specific moment.

I was told that even if I don't reply, I can delay the process until I get the money. I'm iffy on that. Can somebody shed some light and perhaps help me. If it helps, I'm residing in the state of Missouri.


----------



## deval85 (Jul 26, 2012)

thread bump.


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

Do you have Legal aid in your area?

See if you get help from them...


----------



## deval85 (Jul 26, 2012)

I turned here because unfortunately, I guess there are some issues with asking for legal aid here - the issues I'm having, I have to bring up to my attorney, who resides two hours away and is always in court - I can't even reach the legal assistant, which is very problematic because this is not an issue that I can wait for an answer on.

Very troublesome.

I don't understand how the process would work. My 30-day window for replying after being served papers will be up next week. I don't know if my wife will automatically be granted the divorce and the custody as she requested, or if the judge will set a court date to pass judgement.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Check your district court website and see if they have family court advisors. I know here in Colorado, most of the district courts have set times when there are attorneys available at the courthouse to just answer questions and review paperwork. They don't represent you in court actions, but can explain the process and options....


----------



## divorcedin2wks (Aug 22, 2012)

You need to reply to the summons. If not you never know what might happen. I received a summons and in 2 weeks it was scheduled for a hearing, which turned out to be the final divorce.


----------



## deval85 (Jul 26, 2012)

The problem is, I cannot reply to the summons. Again, my attorney is a pain in the ass to reach right now.

And I cannot file for myself for two particular reasons:

1) I reside two hours away from where the divorce papers were filed.

2) I don't even have gas money to make the trip, let alone paying to file for myself.

I literally cannot file anything without my hard-to-reach attorney.


----------

